# Guys please watch



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPWwWQJYX5Y
Thanks


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

excellent!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Another good one
Going Mental: What makes borderlines tick, tick, tick?


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

*The Big 5 Fears of Borderlines, and How to Use Them *

*Going Mental: What makes borderlines tick, tick, tick?*

While this is excellent for good men who have the misfortune of living with a woman with borderline personality disorder, it can also help good women as well. Crazy knows no gender.


----------

